# Lionel Alcos(?)



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all,

Just picked these up today. Traded some old model aircraft kits for them. My first ever O scale locomotives.

















Unpowered dummy








Powered engine









Both are in rough shape. The windscreen area of the powered unit is broken. I figure I can do a little surgery to repair that.
I'd like to restore both of them and eventually run them on a layout.(someday)
Both are missing the horns and couplers, and I have no idea if they even came with glass or not. I'm guessing not.

There is some info on the bottom rear underneath the "Fe" that reads:

BLT 8-57
BY LIONEL

Is that important? I'm not sure

Does anyone make upgrade/update set for these types of locomotives?

Anyway, now I'm neck deep in N, HO, and now O.

Tell me, do I need help?


Cheers, Ian


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice find ... you've got your work cut out for you, though, fixing these guys up.

So ... "do I need help" ... uh ... psychiatric help?!? :laugh:

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

tj,

Hello, my name is Ian, I'm addicted to trains..........


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We all are ...

I think it must be Recker's fault ... he's rigged the Internet so that Subliminal Messages keep flashing on our screens. "Buy trains ... Buy trains!" That's his FIRST tactic ... getting us hooked. But THEN, the messages will change ... "Buy S trains ... Buy S trains!"

Crafty guy, that Reckers ...

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Your 208's*

Ian, welcome to the club! The decal set for the 208 almost impossible to find. I say almost, because I keep hearing that they're out there, but I can't find them.

Several of us have manuals with detailed parts lists and drawings as does, 

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/library.htm

If i can be of any help, let me know!

Jim


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jim,

Thanks! Actually, I do. There are a couple of wires on the powered unit that need to be resoldered, and I'm not sure where they go.

I hope to locate a decal sheet for them someday. It would be nice to restore them.:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> We all are ...
> 
> I think it must be Recker's fault ... he's rigged the Internet so that Subliminal Messages keep flashing on our screens. "Buy trains ... Buy trains!" That's his FIRST tactic ... getting us hooked. But THEN, the messages will change ... "Buy S trains ... Buy S trains!"
> 
> ...



Nah....it would be "BUY O SCALE TRAINS AND KEEP THEM....*whisper*...buy S scale and send it to Reckers---it will bring you good luck!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ian, congratulations! Those are fine-looking units, and I'm sure you'll take a lot of satisfaction in restoring them. There is a very deep pleasure to be found in finding one and saving it for future generations.

Let me also add that I will wait until you've refurbished them, taken your time in the spotlight for your well-earned bows, and even put yourself together an O gauge layout. In your case, I'm sure it will be a very good one. And at that point, I will rag you without mercy for running O gauge. *L* Great find!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Ian, post a pic showing the wires in question. I'm sure that it will be a simple fix


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Wiring Diagrams*

Ian, do these help? Camera is the pits for close-ups

View attachment 2474


View attachment 2475


View attachment 2476


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I will search for 208 decals today in LA. Oh yeah I used John Deere green the pea green is impossible to find in a standard spray can locally.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Guys,

Here is a couple of pics of the chassis


















I hope you guys can see these. My camera is not good for closeups.

According to the wiring diagrams Stillakid posted, the loose wires all attatch to the switch..

Not sure what type of switch this unit has. It looks like there is a spot for a battery also...C battery, maybe?

Thanks for all the help and info guys:thumbsup:

Now I just have to get some track........:laugh:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention....T-Man, if you find 208 decals..contact me immiediatly and we will work out a deal..........:thumbsup:l


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

imatt88 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention....T-Man, if you find 208 decals..contact me immiediatly and we will work out a deal..........:thumbsup:l



Me too T, I will see him and raise!:laugh:

Sorry Matt.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

imatt88 said:


> :laugh:



I'm only kidding though if he finds more then one I might get it just to have it.

It's the voices that keep talking to me in my head.:laugh:


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jim,

Do you, by any chance, have a picture of the parts breakdown for the Alco 200 shell?

I need the parts numbers for the sheel so I can look for parts:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## RichT (Dec 21, 2009)

imatt88 said:


> Jim,
> Do you, by any chance, have a picture of the parts breakdown for the Alco 200 shell?
> I need the parts numbers for the sheel so I can look for parts


Here ya go.... The Only "Shell" parts are 50-100 for the ornamental Horn and 204-78 for the Nose Support to fix a missing coupler Bar... They don't list the window parts in my book


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Front Aprons replacement source*

http://www.ttender.com/

Ian, Jeff Kane has the plastic piece I bought(the one in the middle)
The other 2 are metal and I believe are the ones that Rich gave you the number for.

I've posted pics of the repair to my 208 with the plastic. For one of your shells, I think the plastic apron would be perfect. For the other(it appears to have more of the front support gone), I'm thinking the metal pieces and lots of "Bondo!" Get T-Man to walk you through that

If you'd like the 2 metal aprons, send me your address I only have 1 extra plastic piece and 4-200 series alcos, so I need that as a back-up. sorry

Jim

View attachment 2486


View attachment 2487


View attachment 2488


View attachment 2489


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Negatory on the decals. A very informal meet I had a good time. I did get a 1668. I will have to follow up later.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I did get a 1668. I will have to follow up later.


T-Man --

NOW YOU'RE TALKIN', buddy! You and I will be touting our "Streamliners have all the fun!" mantra to the rest of the gang.

Woooo wooooooo!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's posted Good Buddy


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

T-Man,

Thats cool, Thanks for looking anyway:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That's only on the west coast. I am flying back soon. The bigger parts guys should have them all you have to do is ask.Jeff the train tender is praised by all.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

T-Man


Drop me a line if you find any 208 decals in your travels


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

*update*

Hey all,

Thanks to all who helped me out on this foray into O scale. :appl: 

After the Santa Fe Alco wouldn't run, I used the diagrams and parts sheets sent to me by everyone:thumbsup:

I found the problem, a missing wire from the pickups to the switch, replaced and soldered, and BINGO, she runs

Now both vintage trains are running

Thank you all:smilie_daumenpos:

Now, I just have to figure out why the Marx loco is acting wierd.


Cheers, Ian


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ian,

CONGRATS! You must be thrilled! There's nothing like seeing an old relic come back to life. Dr. Frankenstein would be proud!

Marx issue sounds like a glitchy e-unit ... post more clues when you have some time.

TJ


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

imatt88 said:


> T-Man
> 
> 
> Drop me a line if you find any 208 decals in your travels


Did you know the 204 is the same logo?

It may be easier just to find a shell in better condition.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

T-Man,

I thought about that. It still might be an option. Haven't seen to many on eBay, though


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

After spending time waiting for parts. I have learned to buy stuff complete as possible. That is why I store trucks of different eras. If I find a car I want I have the trucks for it. Sometimes you are better off buying the whole engine. I did this trying to revive a 224. SInce then I got one on e bay and a third in a junk box. The last two are running but the first is still a problem.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

*update*

Here is a current pic of my Lionel Alco shells...

All a work in progress......










I picked up another Alco Texas Special shell for .99 cents off of eBay. I almost fell out of my chair when I found out I won it.:laugh:

Anyway, new shell to replace the broken one. Body work continues.....:thumbsup:


----------

